# Error initializing coremidi midi services not available logic pro x



## sourcefor (Nov 1, 2018)

Does anybody have or have had this problem? I start Logic Pro x and I get a message saying ‘error initializing core midi, midi services not available. Then my m audio key station 88 does not work inside of logic. This has never happened before in all my years with logic, just recently. The midi works fine when I use Kontakt in standalone outside logic. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## ism (Nov 1, 2018)

I’ve seen something like this, I think related to plugging in an external monitor /w USB ports (to which I connect my m-audio keyboard) and then going into sleep mode ... but it always goes way a with a reboot.


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks I will try not using my external monitor and see what happens!


----------



## ism (Nov 1, 2018)

I’m trying to remember exactly, but I try to boot up with the monitor unplugged, and unplug it before going into sleep mode, as there’s a number of things that can go wrong, with certain combinations of plug/unplug/sleep/wake that I can correlate with problems like the one you describe. Who knows what the precise cause of the issues are, but this seems an adequate workaround.


----------



## robh (Nov 3, 2018)

I see it occasionally. Going into Preferences => MIDI and selecting the Reset All MIDI Drivers has always fixed it for me.

Rob


----------



## Hayden (Nov 3, 2018)

Try first loading ‘Audio MIDI setup” and then load Logic. This seems to consistently solve the problem for me.


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes I've done all of that and sometimes it works and sometimes not. It just started happening , not sure why..have never seen this in all my years with logic. Ive never had to load, *Audio Midi* and Ive never had to '*reset all Midi*'! Very confusing but thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

